# BMQ for September 2011



## Mudshuvel

Hey all,

I figured I'd begin this one. Facebook group for the September 2011 BMQ is http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_198031136916513. I may be the only one to still be unofficial, but in any case, here you guys go!

K


----------



## kawa11

Congrats!
I'll be there Aug29 so see you around St-Jean..


----------



## Sample2K7

Hey guys, I'll see you all there September 5th. Can't wait


----------



## Tollis

Anyone know if its just 1 course or 2 for September.  I'd LOVE to be on the Sep course.  Still haven't gotten a call saying im merit listed but I was told to expect the process to go fairly quick for me as Veh Tech is under PML right now.  Fingers crossed I guess


----------



## aesop081

Tollis said:
			
		

> as Veh Tech is under PFL right now.




PML....it's PML...........


----------



## capt_afg

i am swearing in july 11th. does that mean i will be doing my BMQ in september?? and if yes what would happen to my RMC courses?


----------



## Sample2K7

Haha stacked, i had the same reply written up but you beat me to it


----------



## Tollis

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> PML....it's PML...........



Wow did I ever mess that one up.  Typing faster then I was thinking.  Edited it thanks for the correction


----------



## Romanmaz

future_captain said:
			
		

> i am swearing in july 11th. does that mean i will be doing my BMQ in september?? and if yes what would happen to my RMC courses?


Sorry, my crystal ball is out of service at the moment. However, if you call you're RC they should be able to help you out.
P.S. Mudshuvel : You definitely have to change the picture for that group!


----------



## Mudshuvel

Yea, Romanmaz, Could not even come close to guessing what I should put.


----------



## Sample2K7

Hey guys, was anybody whose on the September 5 course for infantry given an idea by there recruiter when they will receive their enrollment package? It wasn't mentioned by my recruiter when he called with my offer and BMQ dates. I'd rather get the answer on here before I call my recruiter


----------



## Romanmaz

Sample2K7 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, was anybody whose on the September 5 course for infantry given an idea by there recruiter when they will receive their enrollment package? It wasn't mentioned by my recruiter when he called with my offer and BMQ dates. I'd rather get the answer on here before I call my recruiter


I'm assuming when you get sworn in they will give you all that information. When I received my job offer I asked the officer if their was an information package and he told me he would e-mail me something, however, I still haven't received anything.


----------



## Sample2K7

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> I'm assuming when you get sworn in they will give you all that information. When I received my job offer I asked the officer if their was an information package and he told me he would e-mail me something, however, I still haven't received anything.



Cool thanks for the reply. I totally forgot to ask my recruiter during the phone call so maybe I'll call sometime next week and see whats happening


----------



## Romanmaz

(sarcasm) I guess were gonna have a pretty small platoon for September ey guys? (sarcasm)
Stacked: 13 days to go, the wait has to be killing you by now!


----------



## ayo23

For those wondering about the package... this is the link i received in an e-mail.

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp


----------



## ltgrenier

ayo23 said:
			
		

> For those wondering about the package... this is the link i received in an e-mail.
> 
> http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp



Alot of information about BMQ in this link... thanks. Might be worth a sticky (IMO) unless there is already similar information available.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Just got back in from CFRC Moncton.

I just signed my offer, and yes, of course, I took it.

Got my CFLRS St-Jean booklet on what not to do and what not to bring.

Forgive my MSN lingo here but "OMG"

Looking forward to September 3rd!



			
				Romanmaz said:
			
		

> (sarcasm) I guess were gonna have a pretty small platoon for September ey guys? (sarcasm)




We can be the small and mighty platoon!


----------



## Hay

leaving Vancouver Sep.3rd.


----------



## Sample2K7

Congrats Hay, what trade?


----------



## Romanmaz

> We can be the small and mighty platoon!


I think were gonna need a pretty bad-ass name, there's a reason why my buddies call me The Romanator.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Mudshuvel

Heheheh...

Platypus Platoon... People will be too busy wondering what the f we are until its too late....

In seriousness, I think this is subject to a poll!


Edit: September BMQ Facebook http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_198031136916513&ap=1  Will probably add that to my sig.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Hey all,

New facebook group: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Basic-Military-Qualification-StJean-September-2011/212455188796732#!/pages/Basic-Military-Qualification-StJean-September-2011/212455188796732

It looks a bit better and not as cramped, thus I disbanded the old one. 

Again, http://www.facebook.com/pages/Basic-Military-Qualification-StJean-September-2011/212455188796732#!/pages/Basic-Military-Qualification-StJean-September-2011/212455188796732


----------



## Mudshuvel

In before Motox, he's in for ATIS, BMQ Sept 5th!


----------



## jeconnol

Congrats everyone! 

I just accepted an AVS Tech position. See you all in September.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Congrats guys! Facebook group for Sept 5 BMQ is http://www.facebook.com/pages/Basic-Military-Qualification-StJean-September-2011/212455188796732#!/pages/Basic-Military-Qualification-StJean-September-2011/212455188796732


----------



## motox

Congrats all!  As Mudshuvel mentioned, I was accepted today for ATIS!  Woohooooo 

Come on Sept 5th!  

See you there!
 ;D


----------



## Romanmaz

Is anybody else flying out from Toronto?


----------



## Sample2K7

I haven't got my travel info yet but I assume I will be flying from toronto. I live in Guelph, which is about 45-50 minutes away from pearson international


----------



## Mudshuvel

I'll be flying out from Moncton... a bit aways from Toronto, haha


----------



## pH boy

Hey Roma (ROMANMAZ),
R u flying from Toronto, Sept. 3d?


----------



## Romanmaz

pH boy said:
			
		

> Hey Roma (ROMANMAZ),
> R u flying from Toronto, Sept. 3d?


Yea Sept.3rd, I still haven't received specifics but I'm assuming it will be from Toronto since I'm living just at the edge of Mississauga.
(sarcasm) By the way, only my girl calls me Roma! :threat: (sarcasm)


----------



## pH boy

OK ROMANMAZ, 

I can call u Romka as well.

How old r u, son?


----------



## Romanmaz

pH boy said:
			
		

> OK ROMANMAZ,
> 
> I can call u Romka as well.
> 
> How old r u, son?


I'm not your "son" there pops.
I'm turning 21 in 5 days.


----------



## PMedMoe

pH boy said:
			
		

> OK ROMANMAZ,
> 
> I can call u Romka as well.
> 
> How old r u, son?



pH boy, please read the Milnet Conduct Guidelines, which I'm _sure_ you did on registration, in particular this part:

"You will not use excessive webspeak, or other shorthand styles of typing. Please use English or French to the best of your ability; this makes it easier for those who are not posting in their native language."


----------



## pH boy

PMedMoe:

Oops! Sorry Sgt, that's right. I did use shorthand. I'll try to be more careful in future with that. Thanks for reminding. Some people, like me, are new here. That's why mistake was occurred. 

ROMANMAZ:

By the way, Romka, do not worry, I found that you are 20, just little late. Tell your parents, they have a good son. My son almost like you 19. But he is in Army Reserve, RMS Clerk. He applied for infantry, but his vision is #4, for infantry you need #3. So, RMS Clerk position was available at that time and he accepted offer to be a RMS Clerk.


----------



## Diesel_10

I will be flying out of Toronto on September 3 for St. Jean. I am currently an NCM SEP student studying electronics. My trade is NET Tactical 00118. Im getting a little nervous about BMQ, however my training is going good, and I am committed to being the best version of myself ever when I walk into the MEGA for the first time. Let the countdown begin!

Diesel_10


----------



## pH boy

Diesel_10:

Have you got all traveling papers yet?


----------



## Mudshuvel

Visit the Facebook group, Diesel. Its starting to expand now that more people are receiving their offers.


----------



## Diesel_10

pH boy said:
			
		

> Diesel_10:
> 
> Have you got all traveling papers yet?



Not yet, I have a dental appointment in August at ASU Toronto, at that time I will talk to my MWO about plane tickets, bmq, etc. What I know for sure is that I've been loaded on to a BMQ platoon. Fly out Sept. 3 and begin Sept. 5.  Im not sure but I believe a graduation date of Dec. 9 is likely if all goes well.

Have you been given any travel papers yet?

Diesel10


----------



## Diesel_10

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Visit the Facebook group, Diesel. Its starting to expand now that more people are receiving their offers.



Hey Mud, I tried to look at the facebook page but because I`m not a member of facebook I am not allowed to see it. Maybe I could browse it with my wife`s account. Is there anyway of seeing the page without having a facebook account?


----------



## pH boy

Diesel_10:

No, I haven't been given any travel papers yet? My enrolment will be in August, so till that time...

Hey, guys : does anyone know what is Language Testing on Friday, prep.week (September 9th, I guess) from 18:05 till 20:25. Is it 
like Literacy Test in high school or kida TOEFL for international university students.


----------



## dancouture

Hello all, I am also flying out of Toronto Sept 3rd.  I am trying for EO-Tech, hope to see you all there!


----------



## Tollis

Anyone from the Ottawa valley area get any calls yet?


----------



## Hoogoos

I got September 5th also. I'm going in as AVN tech. Hope to see you guys soon!


----------



## Dovely74

Hoogoos said:
			
		

> I got September 5th also. I'm going in as AVN tech. Hope to see you guys soon!



Congratulations! I'm going to miss you, but I am happy you are going!   :-* You know I had to say it!

Hoogoos' wife
Dovely74


----------



## Mudshuvel

I'll keep him in line Dovely 

Both of you can feel free and join the facebook group. Link is at the top!


----------



## Frazol

Just got my offer today! Going in for Infantry. Flying out of Calgary September 3. See you guys then!


----------



## TTopp

Anyone hear anything about the veh techs?


----------



## astecki

Just got the confirm...starting Basic 05 September 2011, coming for Infantry.

Could not be happier at this moment...  ;D


----------



## motox

Congrats Astecki!  See you there!


----------



## craigger28

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Just got back in from CFRC Moncton.
> 
> I just signed my offer, and yes, of course, I took it.
> 
> Got my CFLRS St-Jean booklet on what not to do and what not to bring.
> 
> Forgive my MSN lingo here but "OMG"
> 
> Looking forward to September 3rd!
> 
> We can be the small and mighty platoon!



haha im leaving on the 3rd from moncton too man, bmq on the 5th. veh tech


----------



## Tollis

Hmm so I see some Veh Tech positions are starting to get called.  When did you get "the call" Craigger?


----------



## Mudshuvel

craigger28 said:
			
		

> haha im leaving on the 3rd from moncton too man, bmq on the 5th. veh tech



When's your swearing in Craigger? We may be at the same time.


----------



## StayCandian

I like the fact that some of the Veh Techs are getting the call. good luck and i hope to see you guys there.


----------



## Caphall

Just want to add another ATIS tech recruit to the september BMQ. See you guys at Basic!


----------



## motox

Awesome, congratulations!   See you there!  Check out the facebook page Mudshuvel created....


----------



## Caphall

Unfortunately I can't join the Facebook group. I am one of the luddites who choose to avoid social networking. *laughs* Thanks though.


----------



## Tollis

I guess I got lucky.  Got my call today my start date is the 29th of August.  Leaving August 27th.  I guess Ill see you guys around the Mega for most of my course


----------



## TTopp

Congratulations man! i still got that phone right beside me 24/7 waiting for mine. ;D


----------



## Sample2K7

Just had my swearing in today. Pretty exciting day. Spend the most of the day signing things and sitting around. The ceremony was definitely a very proud moment, I'm really excited to officially be a part of the Canadian Forces.


----------



## JRH93

hey guys quick question, i put my application in last week for infantry ncm, do you think ill get a call for september bmq? i guess what im trying to ask is how long it took for you guys to get the call


----------



## mariomike

JRH93 said:
			
		

> hey guys quick question, i put my application in last week for infantry ncm, do you think ill get a call for september bmq? i guess what im trying to ask is how long it took for you guys to get the call



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0


----------



## Romanmaz

JRH93 said:
			
		

> hey guys quick question, i put my application in last week for infantry ncm, do you think ill get a call for september bmq? i guess what im trying to ask is how long it took for you guys to get the call


http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0 103 pages of answers for you, enjoy!
If you want a guess, I'd say no chance.


----------



## Ayrsayle

JRH93 said:
			
		

> hey guys quick question, i put my application in last week for infantry ncm, do you think ill get a call for september bmq? i guess what im trying to ask is how long it took for you guys to get the call



Romanmaz hit the nail pretty squarely. My guess would be no chance. While it is (at least in theory) possible, the odds are so stacked against you at this point as to make it nigh impossible.
1. You'd need to be a perfect candidate to step over all the others currently in the process; there are next to no positions left available last time I checked (about a week ago I was informed there were 10 positions left). Many people are having their applications canceled for infantry while in progress, and they are much farther along then you.
2. You'd need to have ALL your paperwork checked out and approved in a VERY short period of time - security checks alone can take over a month, not to mention setting up all the appointments for your CFAT, Interview, etc.

My process took a little over 3 months - I was very lucky and everything lined up for me (no medical issues, security check had no hitches, credit stuff was good, interview got bumped up due to personal details, etc). That was 3+ months for a position which was open at the time, and I had absolutely no issues regarding my application. Under a month seems highly unlikely in comparison, especially considering how few positions/current applicants there are for Infantry. 

Read over the link Romanmaz posted to get a better idea of how long the process takes - settle in on the site for a while and read over the wealth of information that can be found here. Asking questions like these imply two things - either you haven't read enough on the topic available to you on these boards and/or you think your question is unique. Everyone feels that way, at least until they look around (grins). People want to help but they like helping people who also help themselves.

Not to jab, but something to consider - one of the things that will single you out rather quickly is the inability to present yourself professionally (in particular, being unable to use proper grammar and syntax.). "I" is capitalized and "I'll"/ "I'm" require an apostrophe.

Good luck!


----------



## pH boy

Hey, guys!!!
CFLRS web site says: BMQ Week 0 (PREP.WEEK), on Friday, September 9th after dinner will be Language Testing. What does it mean? If English is my second language, will I be tested English or my Ukrainian first language. If English, should I review grammar or what? Is it like Literacy Test in high school or kida TOEFL for international university students?
Thanks


----------



## PMedMoe

pH boy said:
			
		

> Hey, guys!!!
> CFLRS web site says: BMQ Week 0 (PREP.WEEK), on Friday, September 9th after dinner will be Language Testing. What does it mean? If English is my second language, will I be tested English or my Ukrainian first language. If English, should I review grammar or what? Is it like Literacy Test in high school or kida TOEFL for international university students?
> Thanks



If it hasn't changed, they only test you on your ability to learn another language.  Not on the ones you presently know.


----------



## SlapKhan

How much time will we have between our graduation and our subsequent training?

like NETP.

Also, see you guys on the 5th.


----------



## dancouture

SlapKhan said:
			
		

> How much time will we have between our graduation and our subsequent training?
> 
> like NETP.
> 
> Also, see you guys on the 5th.



I was also trying to figure this out, given that if it is the 2-3 weeks average I had heard of.. then we miss Christmas with our families.  
Every answer that I have been given is pretty much just to wait and see.  I am just going to hope for the best and expect the worst.


----------



## PMedMoe

dancouture said:
			
		

> I was also trying to figure this out, given that if it is the 2-3 weeks average I had heard of.. then we miss Christmas with our families.
> Every answer that I have been given is pretty much just to wait and see.  I am just going to hope for the best and expect the worst.



If your period between courses goes over the holidays, you will (more than likely) be able to take leave.


----------



## dancouture

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> If your period between courses goes over the holidays, you will (more than likely) be able to take leave.



That is good news Moe!  I hope that you are right.


----------



## Hay

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> If your period between courses goes over the holidays, you will (more than likely) be able to take leave.



Does CF　issue an airfare to you?


----------



## PMedMoe

Hay said:
			
		

> Does CF　issue an airfare to you?



Search for Leave Travel Allowance or LTA.


----------



## Romanmaz

Stacked said:
			
		

> Man, 8 new platoons starting within a week of eachother... I'm never going to get to eat now. I thought the 4 officer cadet indoc platoons were bad... (you'll soon learn the lunch lines at the mega can be very brutal. On average you maybe get 30 minutes to eat if you're meeting timings. You spend about 15 minutes in line on a good day.  Enjoy food as much as you can before you get here).  Oh and when you fix your beret or something the t he bathroom mirror outside the mess don't lean on th counte at all.  You'll see why and I wish somebody reminded me. Hahahah.   See you all soon.  Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sorry for any typos.  Sending this from my phone.


Platoon 0418E coming at you next week! So I take it the food is pretty shitty? :stirpot:


----------



## pH boy

Hey Stacked,

Any chance I can use my electrical razor on weekends?


----------



## erik.hillis

Maybe I missed something, because I only looked back to page 3 to see if someone said you couldn't use it during the week... when I was in basic no one was watching me shave. No one cares what you use to shave, especially on a weekend you may have off.



			
				pH boy said:
			
		

> Hey Stacked,
> 
> Any chance I can use my electrical razor on weekends?


----------



## Rescue119

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> Platoon 0418E coming at you next week! So I take it the food is pretty shitty? :stirpot:



Food is actually very good. But for the first 10 weeks you dont get much time to enjoy it........GL and get ready to play the game.


----------



## pH boy

Yesterday, I tried get up at 5:00, then I did not eat after 18:00. THAT WAS HARD!!! But i did it. Today, I tried again and I failed timing of last meal. I could not just watch how my family is enjoying homemade cabage rolls.  :'(


----------



## Precept

Stacked said:
			
		

> Oh and when you fix your beret or something the t he bathroom mirror outside the mess don't lean on th counte at all.  You'll see why and I wish somebody reminded me.



Ahh! I don't miss that counter at all. I fell into that trap many times. :facepalm:


----------



## Precept

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> If your period between courses goes over the holidays, you will (more than likely) be able to take leave.



Their unit is more than likely going to make them save 8 Annual days for Christmas leave. That's what happened to me in Borden. Even if you're on course, you'll probably get home. The Instructors don't want to work over Christmas either.


----------



## Eli_1988

Here is my blog

www.one4all.me


----------

